# wet stuff



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Well here i sit ,, typeing to all u rver's and watching the lightining ,, yes we have sever thunder storm warnings and a tornado watch for our area..
The first wave of the storm is suppossed to hit us ( Greenback) in 20 mins,,, but they say there is even heavery weather on the way ,, so if i kinda dissapeer tonight ,, i  
(1)  lost power at the house
(2)  got sucked by a tornado
(3)  went to the rv to get power going and reboot

so happy thunder storms in NOVEMBER   :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

Send the wet stuff on south


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

wel as of now we are in a flood advisory mode ,, and also under a tornado watch ,, but the last ck on dopplar this is strom 1 of three that is gonna hit us ,, and yes ,, Nash ,, the rain is in u'r email ,,, i hope u guy's get some of what we are getting soon,, heck this storm (1) is like a spring storm ,, lighting and thunder and power gliches ,,, i am running on ups right now ,, never mind the power is back ,,, i bet i'll get several calls out tonight for the FD due to the storm ... we also have a heavy wind addvis.. so i know what that means ,, gotta go cut trees outta peoples driveways ,,,, i hope my surge protector will stand up to the storm ,, had another real close lighting strike now ,, lights blinked and all ,,
Well that's the local weather report for now ,, tune i again 

 :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:

BTY i will accept any donations of candles and 18 volt batteries for the ryobi flash lights :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

well it's starting ,,, got 4 calls in the last hour...
2 awnings ripped off...
1 leaking roof on a TT
1 converter problem (no power)
I called one of my guys and he is on the way to the converter prob ,, but the others will wait ,, till morning to ck out ...
This is like spring all over again,,, but hey it's money   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Nov 15, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

Watched the news this morning 730. Wow that was some serious storms you got. Hope all is well and not to much damage in your area.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 15, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

730, How goes it this morning :question:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 15, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

Thanks for sending a little rain and not much lighting 730.  We will take all the rain you can send.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

thanks 730 for the little rain that we got here in GA.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was awaken at 130 this morning by the rain and thunder boy did it sound good. But with the wind that came with it I don't have any hard wood trees with leaves on them now. clean up is on the way , and maybe Gov. Perdue SHOULD HOLD ANOTHER PRAYER MEETING AGAIN ,


----------



## brodavid (Nov 15, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

We are getting hit now, needed the rain, 730 could keep the wind and lightning, but take what God sends our way.
Take care and God Bless,
brodavid and ms jackie with little sarah


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

well we survived here ,, no damage at my place ,, but had one heck of a repair order for today ,, and it's gonna last into the weekend... bty the platue,, that's near nashville got hit pretty hard ,, there was even a tornado spotted ,, but now guess what????? We are under a winter storm advisory ,, go figure ,, last night it was 70deg.. now it's 32 and expecting 1 to 4 inches of snow ,,, never will figure this weather out ,,, and bty all have a happy turkey day   :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

Rod, did you get the snow last night?  Guess I better fire the MH up and head that way.  Love camping in the snow :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

I did not get any at my place ,, a few flurries ,, but iheard that the higher ends of the Smokies got up to 6 inches in places ,, but they just reopened the main road to those parts today @ 5 ,,, they don't have enough money in the state budget to pay for a snow crew ,, sos they just shut it down ,,, very sad IMO


----------



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

Where in Tenn are you Rod?  Ok if you don't want to post where.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

i live about 13 miles south of Maryville ,, and about 30 miles south of Knoxville ...
I actually live in Loudon County ,, but Greenback is also part of Blount County also .... We call the Loudon County part of Greenback as old Greenback and the Blount side is new ,,,,
Bty Nash if u'r ever in the area and need a stop over place ,, feel free to look me up ,,, cause,, if can't turn the rv around in my place ,, then u need to give up rving alltogether    :laugh:  :laugh:
Bty if u look it on mapquest ,, my place is still in black and white ,, that's how far behind we are ,,, but I WOULD NOT HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY... i like the one stop light 3 horse (we did have 2 ,, but u know what happens) town ,, if u sneeze when passing the post office ,, u missed our little town ,,, but it's quiet and no crime ,, it's like being back in the 50's... heck i never lock my doors and the garage is always open ,,, I think i should have not put that on here ,, i'll get robbed tomm.. ,, this is an old go buy the grace of god ,,, gun toteing town ,, heck ,, the school is K thru 12 ,, now where else are u gonna find that...   :approve:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

Bty ... we do have indoor plumbing and natural gas ,, heck we even have a sewer system at the school ,,, but we still have to carry our water from the stream ,,,, jk we have city water     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :8ball:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

New update on the town of Greenback .. we got 2 (yes 2) new police cruisers today,, but only one person to drive them both ,, well i guess they will be trying to put into effect ,,, agian city taxes ,, wil never happen in this town ,,,,
I think the FD should run the town ,, heck we have 28 trucks and 52 men on the FD and most of the trucks are less than a 2yrs old ,,,now go figure ,, does not take a rocket scientist to figur this one out ,,, it's called grants ,, and the city can get them also ,,, but they don't want them ,,, if the old timers (on the city council) would just agree on a city tax ,, then all would be good ,, i myself have not a prob. one with tax ,, if the city uses it right ,, but u never know...
Ok that's the local news report from ,, very small town america  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

Small town? We've got one around the corner. They had a good non-tax financial plan going a few years ago: radar trap!

The State finally shut them down (there was a constitutional amendment designed just for radar traps 10 or 20 years ago in Texas), but their council meetings were always full of disgruntled city-zens that had received speeding tickets. The 'rent-a-cops' (officers just trying to keep up their certification) didn't know anyone in the 200+ population and hardly anyone else drives through there!

Now they have TAXES!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

u know what Tex even our mayor doesn't get a paycheck ,, so u know what the cop gets ,,, a car to drive around in ,, and gas ,, provided by the city ,,, But i would not have it any other way ,, i like small towns ,, some folks even have cows in their front yards ( live ones) ,, instead of pink flamingos ,,, so it's always fun around here    :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

NO mayor, police, redlights, street light.  Just a sign on the road and they placed it there so I could find my way home


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: wet stuff

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
hey were above u we have a blinking red light at a two way intersection    :bleh:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------

